# Search Warrant, F That



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-court-search-20110517,0,6746878.story



> Supreme Court gives police leeway in home searches
> Officers may break in if they hear sounds and suspect that evidence is being destroyed, the justices say in an 8-1 decision. Justice Ginsburg dissents.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Property rights and 4th amendment trump judicial activism. I guess the only way to stop cops from unlawfully entering homes and disobeying the constitutional oath they took, is to start exercising the 2nd amendment.

Government is the servant not the master.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

honestly... american have the most and best guns in the world and you all are so proud of it as your right to defend against a government 2nd amendment blahh blahh but you guys dont do sh*t but bitch about your government and your police


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lmao

america is soooooooo great yeah


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

indiana beat you to the punch...they already lost their 4th amendment on monday.

http://www.unitedliberty.org/articles/8101-indiana-supreme-court-nullifies-the-fourth-amendment


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

honestly guys, just come to canada, the taxes are a little higher but we have these things called rights that cops cant violate.. they cant even come on our property unless they see a crime taking place


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Good way for cops to get shot by normally law abiding citizens...Cop busts threw my door unannounced, they will be meet with extreme hostility


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not to mention we have free health care so if by chance you do get beat by the cops its free and you wont need a second mortgage because you used got a bandaid at the hospital


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well law abiding citizens do tend to bitch since we tend not to break the laws. I myself exercise my right to vote but other then that what is one to do if the Supreme Court ruled on this?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

bob351 said:


> honestly... american have the most and best guns in the world and you all are so proud of it as your right to defend against a government 2nd amendment blahh blahh but you guys dont do sh*t but bitch about your government and your police


Maybe that's because our government is corrupt and most of our police are fat, incompetent pigs.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> indiana beat you to the punch...they already lost their 4th amendment on monday.
> 
> http://www.unitedlib...ourth-amendment


Federal law trumps state law any day of the week. Cops can not violate the 4th.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sadboy said:


> indiana beat you to the punch...they already lost their 4th amendment on monday.
> 
> http://www.unitedlib...ourth-amendment


Federal law trumps state law any day of the week. Cops can not violate the 4th.
[/quote]

i have full faith that it will be heard at the federal level, and promptly laughed at, and overturned.

and ZOSICK, i completely agree with you. now that i have 2 presa canario's, i dont want to know what some poor schmuck cop would be put through upon busting through my door. (of course...they're about 6 months now, so give it another 6 months before they could really do some damage).


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Trigga said:


> honestly guys, just come to canada, the taxes are a little higher but we have these things called rights that cops cant violate.. they cant even come on our property unless they see a crime taking place


If RP loses in 2012 I might be headed north!! Even though I think socialized medicine is a joke and economically a complete mess, I'd rather foot some higher taxes, and not be considered a criminal for smoking grass or have cops blow my door in with no search warrant.

If anyone has reservations about America becoming a police state, just keep watching news stories like this one.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> honestly... american have the most and best guns in the world and you all are so proud of it as your right to defend against a government 2nd amendment blahh blahh but you guys dont do sh*t but bitch about your government and your police


Maybe that's because our government is corrupt and most of our police are fat, incompetent pigs.








[/quote]
you just proved my point, stop bitching load up and go kill some cops and politicians, i mean if there were a couple hundred thousand americans dedicated and with guns that wanted change sh*t would change. America has fallen so far from its beginning its not even funny its sad.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is the supreme court the highest federal court?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw, supremecy clause bitches!



> This Constitution, and the laws of the United States which shall be made in pursuance thereof; and all treaties made, or which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land; and the judges in every state shall be bound thereby, anything in the Constitution or laws of any State to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

isnt*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> honestly guys, just come to canada, the taxes are a little higher but we have these things called rights that cops cant violate.. they cant even come on our property unless they see a crime taking place


If RP loses in 2012 I might be headed north!! Even though I think socialized medicine is a joke and economically a complete mess, I'd rather foot some higher taxes, and not be considered a criminal for smoking grass or have cops blow my door in with no search warrant.

If anyone has reservations about America becoming a police state, just keep watching news stories like this one.
[/quote]
Toronto is pretty cop heavy but if you follow this video you wont have a problem:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

havent seen anything on this besides whats in the paper.... is it going to the supreme court now???

You know they say learn from history.... even the bad things so they dont repeat themselves.... cops were allowed access to any house they wanted except back then they were called "nazis"...

there is no democracy left... like said above aside from voting what can one person really do about something if the gov. decides they want it to be done??? Or even take it a step up what can a group of people do? Nothing.

everyone is happy when the gov. says... no smoking in areas blah blah blah..... I am all for people not smoking in certain areas.... MOST smokers even when it wasnt against the law were courteous enough to go outside... what I am not in support of is our gov telling us what we can and cant do.... where is the free country? who died and made the US gov god?

It is ridiculous... what rights are we going to have left? This is starting to resemble a book I read called 1987... If someone doesnt stand up and do something we will have nothing left.

Cops can enter a home FOR ANYTHING? Anytime??? They arent going to go into any houses where there are actual bad guys or chance of actual work they are going to use this to mess with the people that are minding thier own business. With the preverted cops I have around me.. thats great. I wont stand around while I watch a cop degrade my fiance... or any female in my presence.

and yes I agree with whoever you said would say "f*ck the pigs" if everyone in the world had a gun that would reduce crime rate... imagine a criminal walking into a lane bryant store to line up women on the floor an execute them.... he would think twice before he did that if every woman in there had a gun on them.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Trigga said:


> is the supreme court the highest federal court?


the US supreme court is the highest court in the US.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

so doesnt it say in the OP that the supreme court OK'd this?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

right...the STATE supreme court of the bass ackwards state that this sh*t passed in.

the US supreme court is a different entity, and holds infinitely more power of judgement.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oh


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

All you Canadian guys make me laugh all the dam time with your f*ck America, America sucks, and bullshit. I guess you guys just cant seem to get enough of the "American" way of life. You dont see "us" always saying f*ck Canada, I mean why would we.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I wish you guys had the show to serve and protect about canadian cops to see how jokes most of em are, f*cking hilarious how polite they are to people while taking them down.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

someone needs to answer my post hah does this still have to go to the US Supreme court? or is it just done in Indiana over they made their decision.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sadboy said:


> All you Canadian guys make me laugh all the dam time with your f*ck America, America sucks, and bullshit. I guess you guys just cant seem to get enough of the "American" way of life. You dont see "us" always saying f*ck Canada, I mean why would we.


what would you say f*ck canada about, we dont do sh*t and we also dont tote guns and get fucked by the long dick of the law


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's done as far as the state is concerned...but eventually the US supreme court will hear the case im confident, although it doesn't have to, im sure the ACLU will sue the sh*t out of the state.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

c_granger21 said:


> someone needs to answer my post hah does this still have to go to the US Supreme court? or is it just done in Indiana over they made their decision.


It will go to the US supreme court because anyone who is busted at the state level in regards to the new law can claim by there lawyer that their 4th was violated. I bet the husband who was busted is going to take it to the US Supreme court.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

canadians dont "tote" guns.... thats funny... maybe you dont???


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> Property rights and 4th amendment trump judicial activism. I guess the only way to stop cops from unlawfully entering homes and disobeying the constitutional oath they took, is to start exercising the 2nd amendment.
> 
> Government is the servant not the master.


This isn't COD


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope the US Supreme Court dumps this shitty decision. Even if it upholds the ruling, it can be struck down with a majority (or maybe super majority) within the congress. Good luck though, our congress is a political class who walk, talk, act, and vote like sheep.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

most likely...although the supreme court is petitioned tens of thousands of times per year, so nothing is guaranteed to be heard. but where this deals with US constitutional law, it should be heard by the US supreme court.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

The pics are amazing


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

10pointers said:


> Property rights and 4th amendment trump judicial activism. I guess the only way to stop cops from unlawfully entering homes and disobeying the constitutional oath they took, is to start exercising the 2nd amendment.
> 
> Government is the servant not the master.


This isn't COD








[/quote]










I'm not a violent guy, but if Johnny Law wants to come into my house without a search warrant I might have to make an example of myself, so my country will follow suit


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sadboy said:


> All you Canadian guys make me laugh all the dam time with your f*ck America, America sucks, and bullshit. I guess you guys just cant seem to get enough of the "American" way of life. You dont see "us" always saying f*ck Canada, I mean why would we.


Its not like we post all day about how our government is sh*t our cops are sh*t etc you bring it on yourself i cant remember the last thread about somthing that was sh*t in canada... In america atleast from the forums everyone is saying f*ck the police f*ck the government we need change blahh blahh blahh same old sh*t for the past who know how long, its not like you don't have the means to throw a revolution your just lazy and content with getting fucked by the long dick of the law.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> honestly guys, just come to canada, the taxes are a little higher but we have these things called rights that cops cant violate.. they cant even come on our property unless they see a crime taking place


I'm not gonna lie and say that thought has never crossed my mind. If I had friends and a job up there, it would be tempting except the cold weather in winters.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bob351 said:


> All you Canadian guys make me laugh all the dam time with your f*ck America, America sucks, and bullshit. I guess you guys just cant seem to get enough of the "American" way of life. You dont see "us" always saying f*ck Canada, I mean why would we.


what would you say f*ck canada about, we dont do sh*t and we also dont tote guns and get fucked by the long dick of the law
[/quote]

right, sure you guys dont do anything. You guys are perfect little people. I am not into Canada politics or care to watch news in regards to Canada to even care to make a remark to say f'ed Canada. The one thing I do know is that you guys are just into guns as we are. You guys(in general) are always talking sh*t about us and it just makes me laugh. Reminds of the neighbor who is always bitchen just to bitch cause I got something better.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

c_granger21 said:


> canadians dont "tote" guns.... thats funny... maybe you dont???


I hunt but i mean to the excess of the states and with there whole 2nd amendment to protect from the government... biggest joke running


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

bob351 said:


> All you Canadian guys make me laugh all the dam time with your f*ck America, America sucks, and bullshit. I guess you guys just cant seem to get enough of the "American" way of life. You dont see "us" always saying f*ck Canada, I mean why would we.


what would you say f*ck canada about, *we dont do sh*t* and we also dont tote guns and get fucked by the long dick of the law
[/quote]

Amen.
Perfectly said... and said by a Canadian.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I will give you that... the US is lazy.... I have yet to see a REAL country have a revolution in quite sometime.... we have let the gov. have to much power..... a revolution is futile


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Its not like we post all day about how our government is sh*t our cops are sh*t etc you bring it on yourself i cant remember the last thread about somthing that was sh*t in canada... In america atleast from the forums everyone is saying f*ck the police f*ck the government we need change blahh blahh blahh same old sh*t for the past who know how long, its not like you don't have the means to throw a revolution your just lazy and content with getting fucked by the long dick of the law.


Well I guess I need to hang out on a Canadian site and see what you guys say.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world

Revolution is not futile if there are numbers... its called organization maybe if your schools weren't all failing your nect generation could wake up and do something


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

hey.... canada has hockey.......... its better than baseball..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Its not like we post all day about how our government is sh*t our cops are sh*t etc you bring it on yourself i cant remember the last thread about somthing that was sh*t in canada... In america atleast from the forums everyone is saying f*ck the police f*ck the government we need change blahh blahh blahh same old sh*t for the past who know how long, its not like you don't have the means to throw a revolution your just lazy and content with getting fucked by the long dick of the law.


Well I guess I need to hang out on a Canadian site and see what you guys say.
[/quote]
probably bitching about the long lines at tim hortons


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

bob351 said:


> All you Canadian guys make me laugh all the dam time with your f*ck America, America sucks, and bullshit. I guess you guys just cant seem to get enough of the "American" way of life. You dont see "us" always saying f*ck Canada, I mean why would we.


Its not like we post all day about how our government is sh*t our cops are sh*t etc you bring it on yourself i cant remember the last thread about somthing that was sh*t in canada... In america atleast from the forums everyone is saying f*ck the police f*ck the government we need change blahh blahh blahh same old sh*t for the past who know how long, its not like you don't have the means to throw a revolution your just lazy and content with getting fucked by the long dick of the law.
[/quote]

Come on genius, do you think the first revolution in this country took place overnight? Quit being so obtuse and inflammatory towards Americans in general.

Revolutionary change is a paradigm that comes about only after a long string of abuses and usurpations of power. Anti-government sentiment grows with each increasingly draconian law that is passed. A flashpoint is needed to facilitate actual violence against the status quo. So long as the economy is afloat on borrowed and created money, you aren't going to see Americans implementing any violence against the political class. Now when the USD takes a sh*t and gas costs $10/gallon, and people cant feed their kids because their welfare checks cant buy food, you'll see the violence, but not until then.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Most Americans are just blinded by their patriotism to see how far deep into the shitabyss they really are.. no point in trying to tell them different bob they could have all first born children sold to china to pay off their debts and they would still be the best country in the world


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

love that militarization video...fantastic. love the department who got the GE minigun. what a score! just in case you have to kill your entire jurisdiction right? or the mark 19 grenade launcher...that was another good one...

"mr president, we can't deploy the military on our own citizens"

"f*ck...ok....well then, we'll have to turn the police into the military...we just wont call them the military"

"you're a goddamn genius reagan...a goddamn genius"


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

our next generation is busy going to college and eating big macs... they wont do sh*t just fall in line like sheep. and bob... this was a thread started about US gov..... SOOO if all the info you know about the US gov is based on a internet forum with a bunch of people venting... they I think your opinion of the US gov is not very educated


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ZOSICK said:


> Good way for cops to get shot by normally law abiding citizens...Cop busts threw my door unannounced, they will be meet with extreme hostility


Cops do not have to announce their presence and if you do shoot a cop who wrongfully breaks down your door cause they wrote down the wrong address, you're fucked.



> IIRC, there was an actual law passed just a short time ago dealing with that as well. You're now automatically in the wrong if you fire at cops coming through your door, even if they've got the wrong house, even if they don't announce themselves, even if you don't have a clue in the world that they're real cops. I don't recall if it was a certain state or a federal law.he/she got the address wrong, you're fucked.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world


What are you talking about. You guys have been in almost every single war we have been in expect I think Vietnam.

*
*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world


What are you talking about. You guys have been in almost every single war we have been in expect I think Vietnam.

*
*
[/quote]
thats what i said... it was sarcasm to we dont do anything comment.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Good way for cops to get shot by normally law abiding citizens...Cop busts threw my door unannounced, they will be meet with extreme hostility


Cops do not have to announce their presence and if you do shoot a cop who wrongfully breaks down your door cause they wrote down the wrong address, you're fucked.



> IIRC, there was an actual law passed just a short time ago dealing with that as well. You're now automatically in the wrong if you fire at cops coming through your door, even if they've got the wrong house, even if they don't announce themselves, even if you don't have a clue in the world that they're real cops. I don't recall if it was a certain state or a federal law.he/she got the address wrong, you're fucked.


[/quote]

i wonder what the charge would be when they break down my door and get their dicks ripped off by 120lb mastiffs.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world


What are you talking about. You guys have been in almost every single war we have been in expect I think Vietnam.

*
*
[/quote]

Correct.
They just haven't done anything very spectacular in any of those wars, so they're not remembered.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Soooo why dont all criminals dress up with fake little badges and just go barging into peoples homes? rape and steal??? that sounds liek a flawed system...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA







PMan you crack me up all the time....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

c_granger21 said:


> Soooo why dont all criminals dress up with fake little badges and just go barging into peoples homes? rape and steal??? that sounds liek a flawed system...


i've had that contention for quite some time...doesn't matter the charge at the end of the day. i keep a gun in my house. if somebody unannounced busts through my door at 2am, they're going to be mauled by big dogs, and im going to train a gun on them...and if they shoot my dogs, i will unload 00.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

A good majority of the American population is asleep, the people on here who complain about govt. are the ones who have to deal with the sleeping fools. It's kind of hard for democracy to function when a good majority are idiots who can't make a decision without the government telling them what to think. How can people rise in a country like that? They already label everyone unpatriotic if you disagree with the govt., if you don't support the invasions apparently you don't support the troops. When a majority of people are supporting invasions of countries they can't even find on a map, can you blame the ones who have to deal with the aftereffects everyday?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

c_granger21 said:


> Soooo why dont all criminals dress up with fake little badges and just go barging into peoples homes? rape and steal??? that sounds liek a flawed system...


From what I've noticed, most criminals are skinny.
There's no way they'd successfully pass as cops.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world


What are you talking about. You guys have been in almost every single war we have been in expect I think Vietnam.

*
*
[/quote]

Correct.
They just haven't done anything very spectacular in any of those wars, so they're not remembered.
[/quote]
Probably in in the states you guys dont have the best record of knowing anything outside your borders... but alot of european countries recognse canadian troops during ww1 and 2 as the greatest fighters... in ww1 we were the only ones that held the lines while other fled from mustard gas when it was first used on the battle field. In afganistan when we took over when you guys decided you needed to invade iraq...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Cops do not have to announce their presence and if you do shoot a cop who wrongfully breaks down your door cause they wrote down the wrong address, you're fucked.


you might be fucked at first but a person shotting a cop whom enters a private home and does not state whom they are would not be fucked when a jury hears the case.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

you know... i always thought the people with bunkers.... all their guns and ammo... food supply were crazy.... but, I am leaning more and more their way.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Soooo why dont all criminals dress up with fake little badges and just go barging into peoples homes? rape and steal??? that sounds liek a flawed system...


From what I've noticed, most criminals are skinny.
There's no way they'd successfully pass as cops.
[/quote]








dude...goddamn you've got problems with cops. hahaha.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> Good way for cops to get shot by normally law abiding citizens...Cop busts threw my door unannounced, they will be meet with extreme hostility


Cops do not have to announce their presence and if you do shoot a cop who wrongfully breaks down your door cause they wrote down the wrong address, you're fucked.



> IIRC, there was an actual law passed just a short time ago dealing with that as well. You're now automatically in the wrong if you fire at cops coming through your door, even if they've got the wrong house, even if they don't announce themselves, even if you don't have a clue in the world that they're real cops. I don't recall if it was a certain state or a federal law.he/she got the address wrong, you're fucked.


[/quote]

i wonder what the charge would be when they break down my door and get their dicks ripped off by 120lb mastiffs.
[/quote]

Probably use of a deadly weapon, same thing as driving your car towards or into a police car.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world


What are you talking about. You guys have been in almost every single war we have been in expect I think Vietnam.

*
*
[/quote]

Correct.
They just haven't done anything very spectacular in any of those wars, so they're not remembered.
[/quote]
Probably in in the states you guys dont have the best record of knowing anything outside your borders... but alot of european countries recognse canadian troops during ww1 and 2 as the greatest fighters... in ww1 we were the only ones that held the lines while other fled from mustard gas when it was first used on the battle field. In afganistan when we took over when you guys decided you needed to invade iraq...
[/quote]

as far as im concerned, anyone who stormed okinowa or normandy on D day is as much a warrior as history has ever known.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Good way for cops to get shot by normally law abiding citizens...Cop busts threw my door unannounced, they will be meet with extreme hostility


Cops do not have to announce their presence and if you do shoot a cop who wrongfully breaks down your door cause they wrote down the wrong address, you're fucked.



> IIRC, there was an actual law passed just a short time ago dealing with that as well. You're now automatically in the wrong if you fire at cops coming through your door, even if they've got the wrong house, even if they don't announce themselves, even if you don't have a clue in the world that they're real cops. I don't recall if it was a certain state or a federal law.he/she got the address wrong, you're fucked.


[/quote]

i wonder what the charge would be when they break down my door and get their dicks ripped off by 120lb mastiffs.
[/quote]

Probably use of a deadly weapon, same thing as driving your car towards or into a police car.
[/quote]

That's very different. If a cop breaks into a home and does not have a warrant or announce they are coming in and is shot by a law abiding citizen who was protecting their home is not going to get convicted of use of deadly force.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> That's very different. If a cop breaks into a home and does not have a warrant or announce they are coming in and is shot by a law abiding citizen who was protecting their home is not going to get convicted of use of deadly force.


"When law enforcement officers who are not armed with a warrant knock on a door, they do no more than any private citizen may do," Alito wrote. A resident need not respond, he added. But the sounds of people moving and perhaps toilets being flushed could justify police entering without a warrant.

So, a cop comes to your door, knocks, you're taking a dump and flush the toilet. Cop breaks down door cause you're "getting rid of evidence" and you freak cause someone just busted into your house, you shoot. In Kentucky right now, you're fucked. Good luck even being alive to see your case as chances are other cops will come in guns blazing.

What you're saying how it used to be in all states, right now Kentucky is different.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Because canada isnt in every war america has been in.... I meant we dont do sh*t to piss of the entire world


What are you talking about. You guys have been in almost every single war we have been in expect I think Vietnam.

*
*
[/quote]

Correct.
They just haven't done anything very spectacular in any of those wars, so they're not remembered.
[/quote]
Probably in in the states you guys dont have the best record of knowing anything outside your borders... but alot of european countries recognse canadian troops during ww1 and 2 as the greatest fighters... in ww1 we were the only ones that held the lines while other fled from mustard gas when it was first used on the battle field. In afganistan when we took over when you guys decided you needed to invade iraq...
[/quote]

as far as im concerned, anyone who stormed okinowa or normandy on D day is as much a warrior as history has ever known.
[/quote]
are you serious... juno beach was a canadian operation we were there.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

r1dermon said:


> right...the STATE supreme court of the bass ackwards state that this sh*t passed in.
> 
> the US supreme court is a different entity, and holds infinitely more power of judgement.


R1,
What the hell are you reading or looking at?!...It was the Supreme Court of the US that passed this law, not Kentucky (way to stereotype a state..







)....this cannot be appealed and the verdict is final!..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Da said:


> right...the STATE supreme court of the bass ackwards state that this sh*t passed in.
> 
> the US supreme court is a different entity, and holds infinitely more power of judgement.


R1,
What the hell are you reading or looking at?!...It was the Supreme Court of the US that passed this law, not Kentucky (way to stereotype a state..







)....this cannot be appealed and the verdict is final!..








[/quote]
god bless america


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> That's very different. If a cop breaks into a home and does not have a warrant or announce they are coming in and is shot by a law abiding citizen who was protecting their home is not going to get convicted of use of deadly force.


"When law enforcement officers who are not armed with a warrant knock on a door, they do no more than any private citizen may do," Alito wrote. A resident need not respond, he added. But the sounds of people moving and perhaps toilets being flushed could justify police entering without a warrant.

So, a cop comes to your door, knocks, you're taking a dump and flush the toilet. Cop breaks down door cause you're "getting rid of evidence" and you freak cause someone just busted into your house, you shoot. In Kentucky right now, you're fucked. Good luck even being alive to see your case as chances are other cops will come in guns blazing.

What you're saying how it used to be in all states, right now Kentucky is different.
[/quote]

A Cop must still state they are police before entering. I am referring to someone whom does not "state" they are police offers. Also the law is in a gray area because a criminal could easily use the same ruse to enter a home and commit a crime. A police offer can not just break into a home and not say a single thing expect no reaction.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> are you serious... juno beach was a canadian operation we were there.


i know canada was there...dont assume that because im american im trying to slight canada. i made a statement of what i believe about the troops who took part in those operations. just to put canada ahead of everyone in WWII is a little ridiculous if you ask me...if you know anything about WWII at all.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Freedom for all!!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trigga said:


> Most Americans are just blinded by their patriotism to see how far deep into the shitabyss they really are.. no point in trying to tell them different bob they could have all first born children sold to china to pay off their debts and they would still be the best country in the world


the sh*t hawks are circlin...a cold sh*t wind blows


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Trigga said:


> so doesnt it say in the OP that the supreme court OK'd this?


yes, right you are Trigga!..I'm glad that you are one of the few people on this website that can actually read!...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Da said:


> R1,
> What the hell are you reading or looking at?!...It was the Supreme Court of the US that passed this law, not Kentucky (way to stereotype a state..
> 
> 
> ...


What are you referring to? I dont think he was referring to the toilet case but a different one.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Da said:


> right...the STATE supreme court of the bass ackwards state that this sh*t passed in.
> 
> the US supreme court is a different entity, and holds infinitely more power of judgement.


R1,
What the hell are you reading or looking at?!...It was the Supreme Court of the US that passed this law, not Kentucky (way to stereotype a state..







)....this cannot be appealed and the verdict is final!..








[/quote]

i was referring to the indiana case which i linked to.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Most Americans are just blinded by their patriotism to see how far deep into the shitabyss they really are.. no point in trying to tell them different bob they could have all first born children sold to china to pay off their debts and they would still be the best country in the world


the sh*t hawks are circlin...a cold sh*t wind blows
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright guys...one final time....It was the Supreme Court of the US (located in washington, DC) that passed this law not the state of Kentucky!...Christ, learn to read before you go spewing off!...As the sheriff said in the movie "Cool Hand Luke"...one of the most famous lines in cinematic history.."NOW, WHAT WE HAVE HERE IS A FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE!!"....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The police in the case of Kentucky must still be able to smell/see something before they can enter without a warrant. "The justices said the Kentucky state court should consider again whether police had faced an emergency situation in this case"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Da said:


> Alright guys...one final time....It was the Supreme Court of the US (located in washington, DC) that passed this law not the state of Kentucky!...Christ, learn to read before you go spewing off!...As the sheriff said in the movie "Cool Hand Luke"...one of the most famous lines in cinematic history.."NOW, WHAT WE HAVE HERE IS A FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE!!"....


OK FELLAS FOR ONE LAST TIME...THE STATE CASE WAS THE INDIANA CASE, WHICH WAS REFERRED TO IN MY FIRST POST OF THIS TOPIC...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Da said:


> Alright guys...one final time....It was the Supreme Court of the US (located in washington, DC) that passed this law not the state of Kentucky!...Christ, learn to read before you go spewing off!...As the sheriff said in the movie "Cool Hand Luke"...one of the most famous lines in cinematic history.."NOW, WHAT WE HAVE HERE IS A FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE!!"....


We know that. We were taking about both. Maybe you should take your own advice


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

When you guys start your revolution and want some advice on how to burn your white house down give canada a call we have experience in the matter


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

we'll ask the Brits for advice, thanks


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

we were a british colony untill 1867, go read i history book since i know they don't teach anything but the names of the presidents in america.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Same thing







(sadboy)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> That's very different. If a cop breaks into a home and does not have a warrant or announce they are coming in and is shot by a law abiding citizen who was protecting their home is not going to get convicted of use of deadly force.


"When law enforcement officers who are not armed with a warrant knock on a door, they do no more than any private citizen may do," Alito wrote. A resident need not respond, he added. But the sounds of people moving and perhaps toilets being flushed could justify police entering without a warrant.

So, a cop comes to your door, knocks, you're taking a dump and flush the toilet. Cop breaks down door cause you're "getting rid of evidence" and you freak cause someone just busted into your house, you shoot. In Kentucky right now, you're fucked. Good luck even being alive to see your case as chances are other cops will come in guns blazing.

What you're saying how it used to be in all states, right now Kentucky is different.
[/quote]

A Cop must still state they are police before entering. I am referring to someone whom does not "state" they are police offers. Also the law is in a gray area because a criminal could easily use the same ruse to enter a home and commit a crime. A police offer can not just break into a home and not say a single thing expect no reaction.
[/quote]

There's already been a case where criminals said they were cops when breaking into a home.

I'm just saying imagine a cop knocking on the door while you flush the toilet, they do not have to announce that they are police. Even if someone said they were police, its not a guarantee its actually the police.

And Da-manster, its Indiana Supreme Court as of May 15, 2011. No way did the US Supreme Court vote on this in 3 days.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I'M BLINDED BY THE SPARKLY STARS AND BARS!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> The police in the case of Kentucky must still be able to smell/see something before they can enter without a warrant. "The justices said the Kentucky state court should consider again whether police had faced an emergency situation in this case"


Did you read my quote earlier? Any behavior deemed suspicious is enough to enter without a warrant. Flushing toilet, running water, turning off lights, who knows what "suspicious" behavior is.

And the nice thing about the Kentucky case, the dude was just chilling in his house minding his own business when cops busted though the door. Reasoning, the cops lost the guy they were chasing so figured what the f*ck, lets just get this other guy.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

f*ck THE POLICE


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I know the history, tt was the Brits who burned down the White House.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> we were a british colony untill 1867, go read i history book since i know they don't teach anything but the names of the presidents in america.


Where can I get this i history book.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> The police in the case of Kentucky must still be able to smell/see something before they can enter without a warrant. "The justices said the Kentucky state court should consider again whether police had faced an emergency situation in this case"


Did you read my quote earlier? Any behavior deemed suspicious is enough to enter without a warrant. Flushing toilet, running water, turning off lights, who knows what "suspicious" behavior is.

And the nice thing about the Kentucky case, the dude was just chilling in his house minding his own business when cops busted though the door. Reasoning, the cops lost the guy they were chasing so figured what the f*ck, lets just get this other guy.
[/quote]

The guys was smoking dupe and they were chasing a dope dealer. They assumed it was the right apartment because the odor drugs was coming from the within the home into the hall way. However since they didnt have a warrent but heard people moving and the sound of the toliet they entered. They still stated who they were. They can not just come in for no reason what so ever.

"ruling in a Kentucky case Monday, the justices said that officers who smell marijuana and loudly knock on the door may break in if they hear sounds that suggest the residents are scurrying to hide the drugs."


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> we were a british colony untill 1867, go read i history book since i know they don't teach anything but the names of the presidents in america.


Where can I get this i history book.
[/quote]
They call them book stores here im not sure what it would be in the states.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob stop trolling the americans


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

is that where they sell the i history book?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I heard you can get large fries and a coke with a book in the US.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I heard you can get large fries and a coke with a book in the US.










nicely played


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry if you guys cant get past a typo i know it must have thrown all you off

whats this here canuck takin gibbrish with his i histry books, edna what in tarnations is a i history book


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> The police in the case of Kentucky must still be able to smell/see something before they can enter without a warrant. "The justices said the Kentucky state court should consider again whether police had faced an emergency situation in this case"


Did you read my quote earlier? Any behavior deemed suspicious is enough to enter without a warrant. Flushing toilet, running water, turning off lights, who knows what "suspicious" behavior is.

And the nice thing about the Kentucky case, the dude was just chilling in his house minding his own business when cops busted though the door. Reasoning, the cops lost the guy they were chasing so figured what the f*ck, lets just get this other guy.
[/quote]

The guys was smoking dupe and they were chasing a dope dealer. They assumed it was the right apartment because the odor drugs was coming from the within the home into the hall way. However since they didnt have a warrent but heard people moving and the sound of the toliet they entered. They still stated who they were. They can not just come in for no reason what so ever.

"ruling in a Kentucky case Monday, the justices said that officers who smell marijuana and loudly knock on the door may break in if they hear sounds that suggest the residents are scurrying to hide the drugs."
[/quote]

I'm not a huge drug user, but I didn't know crack-cocaine smoke smelled like marijuana smoke. Dealer they were chasing was for crack-cocaine, so their reasoning. Suspect who sold crack cocaine comes running into apartment complex, loses cops, most likely out of breath and immediately begins smoking marijuana? Seriously?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

our bad...standardized american curriculum has taught us to form coherent sentences.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Traveller said:


> I heard you can get large fries and a coke with a book in the US.


What was the in-flight meal from England to Kuwait?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this system: wonderfull education you have in the states the world is envious


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> our bad...standardized american curriculum has taught us to form coherent sentences.


Just highlight a few mistakes for you


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm not a huge drug user, but I didn't know crack-cocaine smoke smelled like marijuana smoke. Dealer they were chasing was for crack-cocaine, so their reasoning. Suspect who sold crack cocaine comes running into apartment complex, loses cops, most likely out of breath and immediately begins smoking marijuana? Seriously?


you do know people smoke p dogs right. that's marijuana laced with crack cocaine.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.usnews.com/education/worlds-best-universities/articles/2010/09/21/worlds-best-universities-top-400-

how many are in canada? aye?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Why does these type of threads always turn into pissing contests, everybody knows r1 cant see his own dick anyway cuz he ate too many value meals


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> http://www.usnews.com/education/worlds-best-universities/articles/2010/09/21/worlds-best-universities-top-400-
> 
> how many are in canada? aye?


its eh?









and thats if you can make it to university in the states, cudos to those who do but your numbers are sh*t compared to the rest of the developed world


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> http://www.usnews.co...sities-top-400-
> 
> how many are in canada? aye?


well played sir....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Why does these type of threads always turn into pissing contests, everybody knows r1 cant see his own dick anyway cuz he ate too many value meals


hey man...lebron needs you back on his dick...he's getting punked right now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> I'm not a huge drug user, but I didn't know crack-cocaine smoke smelled like marijuana smoke. Dealer they were chasing was for crack-cocaine, so their reasoning. Suspect who sold crack cocaine comes running into apartment complex, loses cops, most likely out of breath and immediately begins smoking marijuana? Seriously?


you do know people smoke p dogs right. that's marijuana laced with crack cocaine.
[/quote]

Like I said I'm not a drug user, but immediately begin smoking? Seriously. Far stretch.

Let me guess, your next argument, the suspect had a roommate who was smoking up when the suspect made the deal and the cops busted down the door hoping to catch the suspect and his roommate who smoked while suspect was making deal red handed?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

No but if it was a drug dealer, is it far fetched to assume he is running into a house were the people inside are doing drugs?

I mean when I use to do drugs back in the day and went to my local spot, people inside were always using some type of dupe.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

here rick mercer talking to americans...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this kid says EXACTLY my thoughts...wtf...i HATE canada...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

LOLLLLL!!!!!
Congratulations Canada for preserving your igloo









Even the f'n governor










Even Bush !! LOLLLZZZ


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

ICEE said:


> Why does these type of threads always turn into pissing contests, everybody knows r1 cant see his own dick anyway cuz he ate too many value meals


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> LOLLLLL!!!!!
> Congratulations Canada for preserving your igloo
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love it americans


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

They all went silent


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Congratulations Canada on legalising the stapler....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Congratulations canada on allowing dogs as house pets....
















hello canada our eskimo neighbors to the south


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Damn . . .
No one? Really?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Name one country that starts with the lettr u... ummmm i dunno

what about this one? United....























put a #1 flag in iran... *places flag in Australia*

Whos in the axis of evil.... one girl : jerusalem 
her friend ummm: jerusalem

what state does KFC come from?

i dont no i really dont no....

ok so what does kfc stand for?

Kentucky friend chicken


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

This law basically will let cops in anytime they want. They will just have to say "Oops my bad thought we heard evidence being destroyed"...



> i wonder what the charge would be when they break down my door and get their dicks ripped off by 120lb mastiffs.


 Your dogs will be shot dead at the first sign of aggression if you do not control them within the first 30 seconds of police entry.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

conjecture is easy...i just hope it never comes to that.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Just ask yourself "WWAD?" ........ What Would Armac Do?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i like turtles


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its 2011 who actually wants to say their American in this day and age. Its embarassing. I'll just sit and relax as the "best" nation in the world digs a deeper shithole for itself.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

obamas got the shovel.....a big one


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> obamas got the shovel.....a big one


Theres part of the reason - a highly patisan, loudmouth population with an opinion on everything but few willing to sacrifice anything in reality.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

no,its called "i dont like his policies or way of doing things"

im a conservative,hes on the other end of the spectrum.i dont just HATE obama to give you something to argue about.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

right over his head


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

whaaaa?whad i miss?ahhh its a bitch to have a few beers while on p-fury.DOLPHIN FORBID i smoke some crippy on top of it.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Cops didn't come and bust my door down today or yesterday. I must be doing something wrong. Aren't they supposed to be randomly busting down doors and sodomizing people. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> No but if it was a drug dealer, is it far fetched to assume he is running into a house were the people inside are doing drugs?
> 
> I mean when I use to do drugs back in the day and went to my local spot, people inside were always using some type of dupe.


I still think you're missing my point. Anything such as a sound coming from inside a house or apartment can be considered "suspicious" now. Cops walking into an apartment building for whatever reason, chasing down a crack dealer, you flush your toilet. Theres a chance your door gets knocked down and who knows what. Just the fact that random searches can now be done for no reason whatsoever is an infringement on our rights.



> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


:Knock on door:
Hello sir, mind if I search through your house. 
No sir, you cannot.
You must be hiding something if you won't let me search, I now have probable cause to search.

Most will say "If you're not doing anything wrong you don't have to worry about anything." Well I'm pretty sure somehow in someway everyone is breaking a law. Too many laws and some so crazy, there is no way to keep track of them.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im willing to take in 9-10 Americans and hide them in my basement (fully furnished, projection theatre, jacuzzi, kitchen, 2 bedrooms) when sh*t hits the fan.

Drive to Buffalo, swim across niagra falls, and I'll be waiting in my moms Caravan with the trunk open on the otherside. Hop in quickly and we'll bounce.

PM me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im willing to take in 9-10 Americans and hide them in my basement (fully furnished, projection theatre, jacuzzi, kitchen, 2 bedrooms) when sh*t hits the fan.
> 
> Drive to Buffalo, swim across niagra falls, and I'll be waiting in my moms Caravan with the trunk open on the otherside. Hop in quickly and we'll bounce.
> 
> PM me.


Danny Tanner... The kinder gentler Canadian coyote, what kind of snacks you got man? It's a competitive market out there.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

So how is this different from what it's always been like? Only difference is now the cops don't need to keep straight faces when they lie.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bawb, the cops can now enter the Pawtucketville Social Club with no warrant but just off the sounds of the toilet flushing as your throwing up a mixture of Heroin and Dilaudid.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Bawb, the cops can now enter the Pawtucketville Social Club with no warrant but just off the sounds of the toilet flushing as your throwing up a mixture of Heroin and Dilaudid.


Didn't you get the newsletter? The P-vills's gone. Tell your mom I said "Hi".


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> No but if it was a drug dealer, is it far fetched to assume he is running into a house were the people inside are doing drugs?
> 
> I mean when I use to do drugs back in the day and went to my local spot, people inside were always using some type of dupe.


I still think you're missing my point. Anything such as a sound coming from inside a house or apartment can be considered "suspicious" now. Cops walking into an apartment building for whatever reason, chasing down a crack dealer, you flush your toilet. Theres a chance your door gets knocked down and who knows what. Just the fact that random searches can now be done for no reason whatsoever is an infringement on our rights.



> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


:Knock on door:
Hello sir, mind if I search through your house. 
No sir, you cannot.
You must be hiding something if you won't let me search, I now have probable cause to search.

Most will say "If you're not doing anything wrong you don't have to worry about anything." Well I'm pretty sure somehow in someway everyone is breaking a law. Too many laws and some so crazy, there is no way to keep track of them.
[/quote]

I get your point, trust me I do. I understand that it could be used for abuse by the wrong cops. But such an action would lead to court and the chance of the law being reviewed again and changed. However I think your missing my key point. The dope smell was coming from inside the house to the hall way which lead the place to assume it was that house the drug dealer was running into. It's a perfect storm IMO that has to be meet. The police must first have an emergency that leads them to your door and have some type of probable cause they can prove in court, to enter a person home. You really think a cop is going to just come to your door and break in for no reason?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Trigga said:


> honestly guys, just come to canada, the taxes are a little higher but we have these things called rights that cops cant violate.. they cant even come on our property unless they see a crime taking place


You mean the same Canada that put one of it's citizens in jail and took his guns away because he shot at 3 people throwing molotov cocktails at his house?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im willing to take in 9-10 Americans and hide them in my basement (fully furnished, projection theatre, jacuzzi, kitchen, 2 bedrooms) when sh*t hits the fan.
> 
> Drive to Buffalo, swim across niagra falls, and I'll be waiting in my moms Caravan with the trunk open on the otherside. Hop in quickly and we'll bounce.
> 
> PM me.


I will remember that when sh*t hits the fan...... You really make Canadian's seem like such nice people.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> honestly guys, just come to canada, the taxes are a little higher but we have these things called rights that cops cant violate.. they cant even come on our property unless they see a crime taking place


You mean the same Canada that put one of it's citizens in jail and took his guns away because he shot at 3 people throwing molotov cocktails at his house?
[/quote]

Good point and I am sure none of the soft spoken,humble non-elitist Canadians would come in here to argue about it and beat you down for being a fat,gun toting,American that is only out for self interest,fast food and stealing from other countries rather than helping them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sadboy said:


> I get your point, trust me I do. I understand that it could be used for abuse by the wrong cops. But such an action would lead to court and the chance of the law being reviewed again and changed. However I think your missing my key point. The dope smell was coming from inside the house to the hall way which lead the place to assume it was that house the drug dealer was running into. It's a perfect storm IMO that has to be meet. The police must first have an emergency that leads them to your door and have some type of probable cause they can prove in court, to enter a person home. You really think a cop is going to just come to your door and break in for no reason?


I see your point too in that case.

To your last question, imagine you live on 124 main st. Well a criminal lives at 124 n main st. Guess what could happen, cop could write down 124 main st and break down your door.

Same with 124 main st vs 142 main st. They could have the completely wrong address and still break into the wrong house, then find evidence to form a case against you. 
http://boingboing.net/2008/08/12/cops-break-into-wron.html
http://archive.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/10/cops-invade-wrong-house-on-drug-raid-terrorize-elderly-couple.html

Add in they go to your house, wrong address again and here flushing of a toilet. Boom they can break in.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I see your point too in that case.
> 
> To your last question, imagine you live on 124 main st. Well a criminal lives at 124 n main st. Guess what could happen, cop could write down 124 main st and break down your door.
> 
> ...


You got a very good point. And I really dont see how a person could win something like that. I guess cops walk a fine line with it comes to the 4th. But you made a very good example. I guess in the end what is going to make the difference is someone whom can afford a lawyer vs. someone whom cant.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the problem i have is not with the cops...it's with the policy makers...and its definitely with the courts for approving of this BS.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1der, you have no problems with cops? Dare I search your post history?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dannyboy, i'd appreciate it if you could drop your little man crush you have on me here...

with that said, cops who shoot first and ask questions later, i do have a problem with...in this specific instance, im referring to the fact that the courts have empowered cops to do this as a function of their duties. the majority of fault now lies on the courts, as they are the enablers. cops who taser fat housewives during routine traffic stops i have a problem with...unless of course, you know what i think?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Wrong thread - I just love your hypocrisy so much


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i love your baseless labeling...i mean, at least support your argument.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice try HBO


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Nice try HBO


whats on tonight???


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> Nice try HBO


whats on tonight???
[/quote]

I can't wait to find out








I bought extra tissues just in case!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

...something about dogs...

/go's to fetch TV guide


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Life is so hard







you guys dont even know!!!


----------

